# Best laser transfer paper to use for Oki c610 ???



## Hankster (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

I just recently purchased an Oki c610 heard great reviews about it and I couldn't wait to get one of my own. But being the cautious and curious person I am I did some research on best laser paper to use and I seen that there were alot of "Jamming and ruined fusers" on the forums but I did notice alot of these issues were a few years back.
My question is with all of you amazing designers and artist on this forum could anyone lead me in the right direction of which paper you have had the best results and least issues with ????

Also what are the best settings to use with printing on the OKI C610 ???

Thanks in advance and this forum is AMAZING !!!

Regards,
Hank


----------

